

GLAVE: A debugger for the Vulkan API - cipher0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=60&v=miZmas6sGqM

======
cipher0
It appears to have some inspiration from VOGL
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware](https://github.com/ValveSoftware) which is
Valve's OpenGL debugger.

